# Opus Orchestrator tip for using the Sequencer Grid



## SlHarder (May 4, 2021)

This workflow is not explicitly discussed in the documentation, but it affects the outcome of work you do in the Sequencer Grid.

Assume I loaded an empty preset, then loaded Viola Staccato with Arranger Mode of All Notes, and turned on the Sequencer Grid for that instrument.





Then I click the pencil to open the Seq Grid. Note that middle Seq Grid label is "All"





Then I enter some notes in the grid, audition them and then decide to change Arranger Mode to Lowest. Note that middle Seq Grid label is still "All".





It seems that you need to click the Pencil to turn off and then turn on Seq Grid. And then you will see the change to the correct selected Arranger Mode.





I haven't worked thru all the interactions involved but I found a difference in the results obtained based on whether the middle Seq Grid label matched the selected Arranger Mode.

And this can get really confusing when you are using both Voice 1 and Voice 2.

----
And it might be a good idea for someone with more experience than me to start a Opus Orchestrator tips thread somewhere.


----------



## SlHarder (May 5, 2021)

On the Seq Grid you can copy the contents to clipboard and then paste into another instrument's Seq Grid. But I just wanted to take a complicated sequence that made up the left half of the grid and copy/paste it to the right half.

And this is the only way I've found to do that.

Here's the note sequence.






Using the Arrow tool drag over the sequence to highlight it.




Then click the Copy button in the right button section, not the ALL button section.

Then using the Arrow tool drag the highlighted notes to their new location.





Then click the Paste button in the non ALL section. This puts the copy at the original location.




It's sort of backwards but it gets the job done. Helpful if you've done a lot of work setting different note velocities and just want to duplicate your work.

Hopefully an easier copy/paste within same Seq Grid will be included in future Orchestrator. Or maybe someone else will discover an easier way to do this.


----------

